# How many Black Mambas are kept...



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

in the UK do you think? I only ask as every hot keeper I know says they'd love one,but none are actually intending on keeping them.Just curious how many do,and why or why not?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hard to put a figure but theres lots


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

There was nearly one more on Sunday:whistling2:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

i have 3


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> There was nearly one more on Sunday:whistling2:


Same here - a 7ft one eating jumbo rats apparently! But alas Glades let us down again!! :bash:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I have seen and worked with several Blacks in private collections in the uk but to be Honest I do not think they lend themselves well to captivity.
These snakes have a certain caricature which almost seems intelligent, they always appear to be on the look out for a way out which can be unnerving. It,s the same with Kings, they just don't seem to adapt......but maybe it's just me reading to much in to them.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

AZUK said:


> These snakes have a certain caricature which almost seems intelligent, they always appear to be on the look out for a way out which can be unnerving. It,s the same with Kings, ......but maybe it's just me reading to much in to them.


I don't keep any hots, but I have been in the presence of a few....
And I have to agree with the intelligence thing you mentioned.... Especially the Kings....
I personally wouldn't want animals more intelligent than me:devil:, which all seem to be Elapids. Very unnerving....


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Same here - a 7ft one eating jumbo rats apparently! But alas Glades let us down again!! :bash:


Funny old thing that, Glades not bringing stuff they promise.............Freddi Wallner had some gorgeous CB youngsters on his table. Really nice colouration and absolutely matt black mouths except two tiny white lumps at the front:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mr-boa (Sep 30, 2008)

id love a black mamba snake who ever enoys me wil have to face my black mamba muahahah 
but in all seriousness id love a black mamba be part of my pissed of snakes lol

kyle


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh dear oh dear:lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Same here - a 7ft one eating jumbo rats apparently! But alas Glades let us down again!! :bash:


Told you so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

just got one in, 7ft female. Stunning!!!!!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I know some guy, who has like 9-10 of them.
He's a maniac.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I am not in the UK, but I have seven in my office, two on display and three more in quarantine.
We find them in my "backyard", so there is usually quite a few here.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Mr-boa said:


> id love a black mamba snake who ever enoys me wil have to face my black mamba muahahah
> but in all seriousness id love a black mamba be part of my pissed of snakes lol
> 
> kyle



I wouldn't trust you with a corn mate :lol2:


----------

